# If you could only have one bike .....



## lulubel (5 Nov 2012)

Not for financial reasons (I don't want to make this about budget) - maybe, if you only had space for one, or whatever - what would it be?

I've got 3 bikes at the moment:

- Surly Crosscheck, which is fairly roadified, but could be used for light off-road with the right tyres
- Cube Access, which is a XC hardtail MTB
- BH Over-X, which is my cheap MTB that I ride when the weather is foul to save wear on the others

If I could only have one of the 3, I think it would be the Cube. It's obviously designed to ride up mountains, and that's what it does best, but it's also pretty quick (for a MTB) on the road. With slick tyres on it, I would have happily commuted on it in my commuting days and taken it for long road rides at weekends. And when I wanted to play on the trails, all it would take would be a change of tyres. With a rack and bar bag, it would also handle some light-ish touring without changing the forks.

Yes, I've only just bought it and I'm still in the "honeymoon period" with it, but I never imagined a MTB could be such a good all-rounder. Of course it will never get close to the kind of speeds a road bike can achieve on tarmac, but it isn't the sluggish MTB I was expecting on the road.

What would your one bike be?


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2012)

One isn't enough. Can't answer that question. Does not compute


----------



## derrick (5 Nov 2012)

If i had to pick out of the four i have, it would have to be my Bianchi, i'am still in love with it.


----------



## ianjmcd (5 Nov 2012)

ONLY ONE BIKE ??? surely you jest


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Nov 2012)

One bike? Wha' choo talkin' 'bout Willis?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2012)

Impossible...

But I would probably pick my Chopper. Heavy, impractical, vaguely silly... But what a lot of fun to ride! Always gets the most attention as well.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> One isn't enough. Can't answer that question. Does not compute


I've read the OP several times but all my brain receives is "wibble"

but if a gun were held to my head, and providing I'm allowed more than one set of tyres,and it has to be one of the current fleet I'd keep the hardtail, can commute on slicks during the week and have knobbly tyred fun at weekends.

But if I could buy a new bike to replace all the others..... Singular Peregrine built as a drop bar monster cross.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> One isn't enough. Can't answer that question. Does not compute


 
(n) +1


----------



## kedab (5 Nov 2012)

AndyRM said:


> Impossible...
> 
> But I would probably pick my Chopper. Heavy, impractical, vaguely silly... But what a lot of fun to ride! Always gets the most attention as well.


 
heh-heh-heh...fnarr, fnarr


----------



## Herbie (5 Nov 2012)

lulubel said:


> Not for financial reasons (I don't want to make this about budget) - maybe, if you only had space for one, or whatever - what would it be?
> 
> I've got 3 bikes at the moment:
> 
> ...


 
I've already got my always desired bike...my Dawes Galaxy. i always wanted one since 1988 when i saw one in Andersons bike shop Aberdeen (sadly shop has long gone). The price was always out of my reach until 2007 when i got made redundant and splashed out on a brand spanking new galaxy...i was made up


----------



## marshmella (5 Nov 2012)

Herbie said:


> I've already got my always desired bike...my Dawes Galaxy. i always wanted one since 1988 when i saw one in Andersons bike shop Aberdeen (sadly shop has long gone). The price was always out of my reach until 2007 when i got made redundant and splashed out on a brand spanking new galaxy...i was made up


Made up at being made redundant, every cloud has a silver lining and all that


----------



## Brandane (6 Nov 2012)

My "does everything" bike:







Stick some panniers on and it is good for touring (and the front fork CAN take a rack, as I have put it to the test!), take the rack and mudguards off - and put skinny tyres on - and it is not a bad road bike. And it can do some light off roading too.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Nov 2012)

Brandane said:


> My "does everything" bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
how do you fold it to get it on public transport 

(only jealous as my Revo Cross 10 was stolen from my son and I miss its utility terribly)


----------



## Brandane (6 Nov 2012)

shouldbeinbed said:


> how do you fold it to get it on public transport
> 
> (only jealous as my Revo Cross 10 was stolen from my son and I miss its utility terribly)


 

Public transport? Pahhh! It is fitted with a special propulsion mechanism which is operated by the rider turning the pedal cranks. 

It does occasionally hitch a lift on a train though  . Never a bus!


----------



## Davidc (6 Nov 2012)

I'd keep my Dawes Horizon.

I can do anything I want on it, so no real problem while I only had one.

Then as soon as I could I'd buy a hybrid or hardtail MTB, put suitable road tyres on it, and be back where I am now.

I have difficulty with the concept of the OP. The only time I'd go down to 1 bike is when selling one and buying another, but that's better done by buying the new one (=3) then selling one (=2 again) with as long a stay at 3 as I can get away with.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Nov 2012)

Brompton or Colnago?

I'd keep the Colnago. There's no sensation remotely like it. It's like flying, but lower and without the aeroplane. Every scent, every rustle in the leaves, every streetlight is sharpened, made more present than at any other time. I'd miss the sociability and convenience of the Brompton, but I'd get over taking the bus.


----------



## billy1561 (6 Nov 2012)

Probably my cube road bike, but it's like choosing which of your children you like most. Impossible.


----------



## Davidc (6 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ........ There's no sensation remotely like it. It's like flying, but lower and without the aeroplane. Every scent, every rustle in the leaves, every streetlight is sharpened, made more present than at any other time.........


 
Surely that's a description of riding a bike, any bike, not just one particular make or model?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2012)

Interesting all the votes for the Dawes. My secondhand Dawes Discovery was bought for a tenth of the price of my good bike but I really enjoy riding it. Feels solid and reliable and comfortable on the roads around here. Although I would miss the good bike if we happen to ever get a lovely long, dry and warm summer I doubt I would use it much in our wet, mucky winters so if only the one could be kept it would probably be the Dawes too.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Nov 2012)

Brandane said:


> Public transport? Pahhh! It is fitted with a special propulsion mechanism which is operated by the rider turning the pedal cranks.
> 
> It does occasionally hitch a lift on a train though  . Never a bus!


 
so's mine but its a long way up the hill home from the mainline train station after a day in the lakes or peaks


----------



## Crackle (6 Nov 2012)

Mtn bike, any mtn bike. Road tyres for the road, knobblies for off-road, lock out on the forks and you can commute, trail ride, tour, shop, dawdle, etc,,,

My current rigid mtn bike was my only bike and has been used in all of those guises. Likewise, the kids bikes are both mtn bikes for exactly those reasons. Sure it won't do some things as well as others but it will do them, so if it had to be one, it would be a mtn bike.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Nov 2012)

Davidc said:


> Surely that's a description of riding a bike, any bike, not just one particular make or model?


there are degrees of flyingsomeness. I used to have a Dawes Discovery (passed on to a fellow CCer), and yes, that feeling of sureness, knowing where the wheels were, was wonderful. I've ridden other road bikes. All I can tell you is that there was something mystical, inexplicable about my now dead C40, and the C50 is the only thing that ran it close.

And, no, to be honest, I wouldn't put the Brompton in any kind of flying category. As for the Kirk....


----------



## VamP (6 Nov 2012)

Jeez I'm trying to work out which bikes to add to my fleet, not which ones to get rid of...


----------



## avalon (6 Nov 2012)

I think a more sensible question would have been if you could only have four, or even three bikes? I mean, what kind of cyclist could get by with only one bike (excluding financial reasons of course)?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Nov 2012)

VamP said:


> Jeez I'm trying to work out which bikes to add to my fleet, not which ones to get rid of...


it's a fun exercise with the added benefit of asking you to ruminate on the virtues of cycling. Nobody's going to take your precious away......


----------



## VamP (6 Nov 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's a fun exercise with the added benefit of asking you to ruminate on the virtues of cycling. Nobody's going to take your precious away......


 
That's what Hitler said in Munich, and see what happened thereafter...

Honestly, I am struggling to think of which of the five I could let go, never mind getting rid of four. I'd actually like to add two more.

If I try really really hard, I would have to say I'd keep the Kinesis - just because of it's utter awesomeness. But then I'd quickly have to get four more to cover my other urgent vacancies. And then a couple more for fun.

Nah this one bike does it all thing will never catch on.


----------



## User16625 (6 Nov 2012)

As someone else said, one aint enough. I like going off and on road and a bike that can do both wont do either as well as a bike thats dedicated to just one of them. For a road bike I would choose the lightest and most aerodynamic. For a mountain bike I dont care about speed as much or even high end parts as my skills wouldnt be enough to make good use. Just need something that can handle the rough stuff.


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Nov 2012)

avalon said:


> I think a more sensible question would have been if you could only have four, or even three bikes? I mean, what kind of cyclist could get by with only one bike (excluding financial reasons of course)?


 
Yup - the thought of parting with my Defy and just riding about on my indonesian scaffold pole hybrid bike is too much.

My daughter is 2 and loves riding on Daddy's bike so much though. I would not want to put the child seat on the Defy !


----------



## Herbie (6 Nov 2012)

Brandane said:


> My "does everything" bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lovely bike that


----------



## Herbie (6 Nov 2012)

marshmella said:


> Made up at being made redundant, every cloud has a silver lining and all that


 
Yes i was made up to get made redundant...hated the job and got one that i like a week later...and a new bike...jobs a good un


----------



## marshmella (6 Nov 2012)

Herbie said:


> Yes i was made up to get made redundant...hated the job and got one that i like a week later...and a new bike...jobs a good un


----------



## lulubel (7 Nov 2012)

The reason I asked was because I was curious about what people here enjoyed most about cycling, and I thought asking what you'd choose if you could only have one bike was the best way to find out.

My answer is that I like being able to go anywhere, which is why I chose my hardtail MTB over my cyclocross/road bike. The Surly is fantastic fun, and it can take me a lot of places relatively quickly. But the MTB can take me more places - like up rocky trails to the top of mountains - which is why I would choose it if I had to make the choice (although giving up the Surly would be like cutting off my arm).


----------



## hoopdriver (7 Nov 2012)

Herbie said:


> I've already got my always desired bike...my Dawes Galaxy. i always wanted one since 1988 when i saw one in Andersons bike shop Aberdeen (sadly shop has long gone). The price was always out of my reach until 2007 when i got made redundant and splashed out on a brand spanking new galaxy...i was made up


It's nice when you get the bike you always wanted


----------



## rb58 (7 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> But if I could buy a new bike to replace all the others..... Singular Peregrine built as a drop bar monster cross.


Now, if they did one of those with horizontal drop outs......


----------



## rb58 (7 Nov 2012)

If it was one binke only, it would be the Enigma. Beautiful to ride - quick and comfortable - but if you wanted to you could put 'guards and racks on it and go off round the world.


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Nov 2012)

great minds lulubel.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/one-bike.116393/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2012)

rb58 said:


> If it was one binke only, it would be the Enigma. Beautiful to ride - quick and comfortable - but if you wanted to you could put 'guards and racks on it and go off round the world.


but you'd have to stick, more-or-less, to tarmac....


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Nov 2012)

i have only one bike... and I only want one bike really.

I did consider buying a Brompton a while back, but only because my bosses were threatening to make me lock my one and only bike out in the cold & rain for another winter.(she suffered a little last winter.. the poor thing)

thankfully they conceded and I am no longer tempted by the adulterous thought of having more than one bike.

monogamy is good for the soul, polygamy isn't.

so yes, one bike for me... and god do i love her 


it's a fully rigid steel MTB in shiny silver... exactly* the bike I dreamed about as a nipper, long before the BMX or MTB was seen on these shores.

* it's actually sh!t loads better than the one i dreamed about, that didn't have indexed gears.


----------



## rb58 (7 Nov 2012)

GregCollins said:


> but you'd have to stick, more-or-less, to tarmac....


Naturally! None of that dirty, smelly, off-roading nonsense round here (not on purpose anyway).


----------



## sean8997 (7 Nov 2012)

I'm still loving my Merida CC3, great on forest trails, mud etc with my knobblies and just as good on the road with a set of 23's on, a real go anywhere bike, also has lugs for pannier racks.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Nov 2012)

Another Dawes here. If i had to give up my other bikes then the Dawes horizon would be the one I kept. It is capable on tarmac, forest trails and non-technical singletrack, can take anything from 23mm slicks to 40mm snow tyres and is comfy.

Then again my avatar shows the sort of riding I like


----------



## Crankarm (7 Nov 2012)

I'm still looking. One that comes with a following wind and mudguards.


----------



## Crankarm (7 Nov 2012)

Brandane said:


> My "does everything" bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very nice.

Btw welcome back.


----------



## Big boy (7 Nov 2012)

For me something practical, make irelavent.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Nov 2012)

Mo1959 said:


> Interesting all the votes for the Dawes. My secondhand Dawes Discovery was bought for a tenth of the price of my good bike but I really enjoy riding it. Feels solid and reliable and comfortable on the roads around here. Although I would miss the good bike if we happen to ever get a lovely long, dry and warm summer I doubt I would use it much in our wet, mucky winters so if only the one could be kept it would probably be the Dawes too.


I too have to say I am very fond of my old Dawes. Can't tell you what model it is or what tubing as it's been eroneously painted as a Rory O'Brien. Just great to ride.


----------



## StuAff (7 Nov 2012)

Of my four, the one-if-I-had-to-get-rid-of-all-the-others would have to be the Trek. Comfier than the Squadra (and the Viner in certain conditions), nearly as quick, mudguards, disc brakes, fatter tyres, rack mount if I ever wanted it....
N-3? Over my dead body! 
The Viner in particular isn't just a bike to me. The way DZ feels about his C50, I feel about my Italian carbon. My old Dahon Jetstream started me on the path to my current mileage, the Viner was a big step forward. It's fast yet supremely smooth, it feels special every time. Even if if/when I get something better (which would have to be full custom, AFAIK), which is not for the foreseable future, it'll be going nowhere. The Squadra doesn't have the same place in my heart, it couldn't, but it's still a great bike that's proved its worth numerous times. And as for Chutney- far too much fun to be just 'the folding bike'. Haven't actually folded it yet anyway


----------



## Trail Child (7 Nov 2012)

No. I refuse to have only one bike. Never.


----------



## Brandane (8 Nov 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Btw welcome back.


 
Thanks! Trying hard this time to avoid the commuting board, and anything involving red lights, helmets, SPD's or anti-car. Doesn't leave much .


----------



## 2oldnslow (15 Nov 2012)

"Now, if they did one of those with horizontal drop outs......"

It doesn't need them as it has an eccentric bottom bracket. I've got 7 including a Peregrine and a lovely limited edition Bianchi Infinito guess which gets ridden most  Ohhh just realised that's what I'm riding in my Avatar pic.


----------



## mickle (15 Nov 2012)




----------



## Boris Bajic (15 Nov 2012)

I find this a very easy question to answer:

I would have a nice, light, steel road bike - Italian or English bespoke frame. I've never had such a thing (bespoke) but it would tickle me to own one.

Quill stem, Campagnolo gubbins, probably 53/39 up front and a tightish 8-speed on the back with good Ergo levers. Saddle would be the cheapo Selle Italia model that seems to have been built with my backside in mind. No other saddle quite works. Italian wheels, Campag brakes. No fancy paint job. This would do everything I needed and is the only bicycle I would need.

However, for those occasions when off-road riding was an option, I would keep a *spare only bike*. This would be a nice, alloy HT MTB, not unlike the Pace rc303 I currently use. It would not be a second bike; it would be a* spare only bike*. This is quite within the rules I have decided ought to apply in this matter.

I would also have a *spare-spare only bike*. This would be a steel road frame squidged to 120mm at the rear and fitted with a fixed-gear rear sprocket. Componennts would be Campagnolo and quite high up the range. Quil stem, of course. I might put home-cut bullhorns on it, but in most respects it would be very similar to my only bike at the top of the page.

As this is a question about which single bike you would own, I think it would be poor form to nominate a *spare-spare-spare only bike.*

But if I could, it would be a .......


----------



## 2oldnslow (15 Nov 2012)

Like your thinking Boris


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Nov 2012)

I will let you know when I have found my best bike.. only had two so for me not a lot to go on..


----------



## palinurus (15 Nov 2012)

Tough.

The reasonable choice would be a touring bike, I could ride to work, to the shops, pull the trailer, go touring even.

But no more cyclocross, no zippy road rides. I could perhaps have just a 'cross bike, different wheels with road and 'cross tyres fitted, take the 'guards on and off as required. But I like to have a dynamo lighting setup installed on my everyday bike so I reckon the touring bike option would be it.


----------



## airbrake (15 Nov 2012)

It would have to be my Peugeot Energy 400 MTB. Although it's the heaviest of all my bikes it fits like a glove, and the miles just roll by without any fuss.

But, when you start to get 'competitive' it surprises by having the best geometry and handling (with slicks), best brakes, and gear operation. It is also the only bike I have where the wheels are perfectly in line...(or, maybe I should say they were in line before I was hit by a Volvo !) My Dynatech from Raleigh's Special products Division and my JF Wilson hand-made bike don't have perfectly aligned frame and fork.


----------

